# V8q alternator question



## Silly_me (Jul 26, 1999)

Greetings all;
I have a reman alternator for my V8, but the back of the alternator does not have the mounting holes for the back cover. It looks to be filled with copper wire? Can this be drilled out? Or, can I just do away with the back cover. Though if I do that, where should I mount that grounding wire?
Also, anyone have a torque spec for the nut that holds the pulley to the alternator?
TIA


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: V8q alternator question (Silly_me)*

I dont think you need to have the back cover in place, as many alternators doesnt even have this. The ground strap can be installed anywhere, just dont screw in a self-tapping screw through the housing, that cant be good. I dont know if there is any specified torque for the pulley, just make sure it really tight and you should be good to go!
Of course, you probably figured all of this out by now, seeing that it's been a week since you posted this


----------



## Silly_me (Jul 26, 1999)

*Re: V8q alternator question (PerL)*

Hey how the hell are you?








I drilled out the back so I could screw in the cover (better safe than sorry) and I gave up on trying to find any torque value for the nut. The whole job was a helluva lot easier than I thought it would be.
Thanks to Parklife for his lifesaving kind heart







and thanks to the guy on audiworld that I drove nuts with questions


----------

